
Ask HN: Productivity tabs? - distractible
I&#x27;ve seen a lot of bookmarklets&#x2F;sites for blocking websites and monitoring time for productivity, but I can&#x27;t help but think their inefficacy for me is due to treating an issue further down the [cause -&gt; symptom] gradient.<p>I often find myself hitting the key combination command + t &gt; n &gt; enter instinctually to satisfy something subconscious, where n is the first letter of a url I have yet to block.<p>Does anyone have a suggestion for a site that could satisfy the craving for that initial dopamine hit, while gently and swiftly bringing focus back in order to return to the task at hand? I&#x27;m not quite sure what it would look like or how successful it would be, but I&#x27;d love some suggestions to try out!
======
lowglow
Why not just set up your /etc/hosts file to block all the sites that you're
addicted to? That's what I do and it's pretty shocking how much I've realized
I visit them out of habit.

~~~
distractible
I've definitely tried it. The issue I've encountered is that I substitute it
with some other distraction, such as my phone, and it appears to be an endless
cat and mouse game. I'd like a solution that satiates the craving, rather than
configuring countless locks.

To adhere to the addiction analogy: As a substitute for a cigarette, I'd like
a pen to hold, rather than abstinence by throwing the pack in a safe that I
know the combination to. Even if I entrusted someone else with the
combination, the unfulfilled craving and the knowledge of where to find a fix,
have proven difficult to separate.

